# Hi!



## EVanWinkle (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi everybody,

I just wanted to introduce myself by saying that I'm a theatre major from the University of Wisconsin - Eau Claire. I'm primarily focusing on lighting design, but also enjoy all of the other aspects of tech theatre. I currently work at a roadhouse in one of the suburbs of Milwaukee, as well, I work in our school scene shop.

- Emily


----------



## Van (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard Emily ! Hope you have fun. I think you'll find this an excellent resource !.


----------



## CHScrew (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to CB Emily. There's alot of info on here, just ask.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

Darn. Van beat me to it. (So what's new?)


----------



## dvlasak (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome Emily!

What part of Wisconsin are you from? I am from Wisconsin, just up the road from Milwaukee - West Bend. In fact, I used to do lots of gigs in Milwaukee - the Pabst, the PAC (oops the Marcus Center!), the Cell, the BC, Summerfest! Oh, the good old days!!

I assume that you were involved in technical theater in High School? As most of us here recommend, get exposure to as much variety in technical theater as you can. It can only help you in the long run. Even if you do light design as a career, knowing how things all go together is a bonus!!

Again, welcome from another Wisconsinite!! Don't be hesitant to ask questions, and certainly contribute answers!!!

Dennis


----------



## CowboyDan (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome Emily!

Hope to see you around the forms.

Dan


----------

